# Diner ads



## danthestumpman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a stump grinding business and I am always looking for new ways to advertise. I was wondering if advertising in a Diner is worth it. I would be putting a ad on the placemat. I have only did it once and had no luck, it was in an area that doesnt normally bring alot of stump grinding business. Was this the problem, will I have better luck in areas where people seem to get work done on their property's. Is this form of advertisement just not worth it. Thanks Dan


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 18, 2009)

A lot of people here won't even know what you are talking about. I never considered those much good unless they were really cheap. As in almost free.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 18, 2009)

I know they ain't free and I doubt they is cheap but I am surprised you had NO luck what so ever. Surely someone would have called from the ad. Seems a perfect way to advertise, people would get name recognition, become familiar. I understand maybe the area wasn't good but a lot of people see those things. What else is there to do when waithing for your food besides look at the stuff on the table?


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 19, 2009)

i had an ad on a nearby restaurants place mat, local, popular place, and i was the only tree service on it, nice ad. 

NO calls at all over a few months. scrapped that idea.


----------



## danthestumpman (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for your responses It seems to me so far that it's probally not worth it. I also only had one call after probally 3 to 4 months of advertisement in the diner. It cost me about $ 250.00 I guess maybe its good for keeping your name out there if you have plenty of money to spend.


----------



## yooper (Dec 20, 2009)

danthestumpman said:


> I have a stump grinding business and I am always looking for new ways to advertise. I was wondering if advertising in a Diner is worth it. I would be putting a ad on the placemat. I have only did it once and had no luck, it was in an area that doesnt normally bring alot of stump grinding business. Was this the problem, will I have better luck in areas where people seem to get work done on their property's. Is this form of advertisement just not worth it. Thanks Dan



I tried the same thing last summer, no luck with it my self, wont do it again.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting. I guess those placemats are best kept for realtors and LOFs. Orthodontist?

And now that I think about it I just realized that anytime I find myself is a resturant that has ads on the placemats I am usually thinking " Holy ####, I wish I wasn't hungry so I wouldn't have to be here looking at all these freaks." And I know that whatever I get came right out of one of those big Nifda cans.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 31, 2009)

danthestumpman said:


> I have a stump grinding business and I am always looking for new ways to advertise. I was wondering if advertising in a Diner is worth it. I would be putting a ad on the placemat. I have only did it once and had no luck, it was in an area that doesnt normally bring alot of stump grinding business. Was this the problem, will I have better luck in areas where people seem to get work done on their property's. Is this form of advertisement just not worth it. Thanks Dan



just a thought that may help you grow your business have you ever thought about getting some T shirts made with your logo and business name on the back of the shirt and have some folks wear them shirts around where they go to the stores and such good way to advertise and it only costs you the price of the shirt itself 

thats what im about to do

also on facebook you can create a business page for free on there i am on facebook myself and have 12 fans and also been getting hits from facebook on my store so facebook is a good source for free advertising as well as craigslist

someone told me the way facebook works is when a fan joins your page there friends see that and they check it out and join as well and it keeps going on and on and on so thats how to get the word out

i am attaching my facebook page 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/CM-Small-Engines/258365405235?ref=ts


----------



## yooper (Dec 31, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> just a thought that may help you grow your business have you ever thought about getting some T shirts made with your logo and business name on the back of the shirt and have some folks wear them shirts around where they go to the stores and such good way to advertise and it only costs you the price of the shirt itself
> 
> thats what im about to do
> 
> ...



and remember t-shirts and hats are tax deductible, they are advertisement.


----------

